# For Wendy



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

ambegayo said:


> I want to put a new post on the forum, but cannot see where to start?? sorry to hijack your post but need info on Ipad Air 16GB or 32GB , thanks wendy


Hope someone reads this :smile2:

tony


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks Gemmy, no one has replied - where is the link to open a new topic and also find an old one? I am quite lost with this new sight. I am trying to change the ISP on my old XP laptop which will not work because it reads"Explorer provided by Virgin.net. and I also would like advice as to whether to buy an Apple Ipad Air 16gb or 32gb, my grandson tells me I won't need any more than 32gb tops!! Wendy


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

ambegayo said:


> Thanks Gemmy, no one has replied - where is the link to open a new topic and also find an old one? I am quite lost with this new sight. I am trying to change the ISP on my old XP laptop which will not work because it reads"Explorer provided by Virgin.net. and I also would like advice as to whether to buy an Apple Ipad Air 16gb or 32gb, my grandson tells me I won't need any more than 32gb tops!! Wendy


To open a new topic open the forum you want to post in from the 'forums' drop down on the top bar and select 'post new thread'.

If you are looking for an old topic you have posted in then select 'tools' drop down on top bar and select 'find my posts'.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

ambegayo said:


> I am trying to change the ISP on my old XP laptop which will not work because it reads"Explorer provided by Virgin.net. Wendy


This is common when ISP providers doctor IE for their bespoke purposes. There are many suggestions on the web such as this one.
http://microsoft.public.windows.inetexplorer.ie55.add-ons.narkive.com/t77pU1pN/virgin-net

I am though a little confused. Who is your ISP now that you have you have left Virgin?


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

ambegayo said:


> . . . . and I also would like advice as to whether to buy an Apple Ipad Air 16gb or 32gb, my grandson tells me I won't need any more than 32gb tops!! Wendy


Hi Wendy,

If you can afford the 32GB version go for it as ipad's can't have extra memory added as there is no slot for a micro SD memory card.

It depends how you intend to use it but adding a few films, photos and music can soon eat up the available memory.

Steve


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

ambegayo said:


> Thanks Gemmy, no one has replied - where is the link to open a new topic and also find an old one? I am quite lost with this new sight. I am trying to change the ISP on my old XP laptop which will not work because it reads"Explorer provided by Virgin.net. and I also would like advice as to whether to buy an Apple Ipad Air 16gb or 32gb, my grandson tells me I won't need any more than 32gb tops!! Wendy


32 gig is preferable and the "cellular" option is best if you want to use it with a "data sim". This will enable you to get internet access when you are out and about via a mobile telephone sim and network. The "cellular" option will also enable you to use it as a low cost high quality sat nav.

They don't seem to have many at the moment but this is a good and safe place to buy from................ http://www.apple.com/uk/shop/browse/home/specialdeals/ipad

If you don't have good IT skills then resolving a PC problem via a Forum like this is very difficult and the chances of achieving satisfactory solution is almost impossible. The best, if not only way, is take your PC to an expert and let them fix it.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Wendy,

Whether you go for 16gb or 32gb really depends on what you are going to use the iPad for. My wife has the 16gb one as she only really uses it for web browsing. I have the 32gb one as I have a fair number of photos stored on it and use lots of apps.

I did have the original iPad with cellular but now wouldn't go down that road because of the extra cost, I now connect mine to the Internet when away from home via a Huawei mi-fi.

Mike


----------

